# Fly rod buildnig need guide help



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey guys,

A friend of mine wants to build himself a 4 pc 9ft, 5wt-6wt fly rod. The problem is he dosen't want the wire frame or wire frame snake guides. He wants Titanium guides. He looked up on Mudholes site and found the Amrican Tackle Titans GNIF and the Fugi ICLSG guides. Here is the question:

Mudholes guide spacing chart says that they recomend guide sizes 12-10-4-4-4-4-3-3-3-3-3 for a 9ft rod. 

The Titans only come in sizes 5,6,7,8,10.

The Fugis only come in 6j,7j,8j,10j.

The question could he still go by the chart using either one of those guide brands? I was thinking for the Titans-10-10-6-6-6-6-5-5-5-5 and for the Fujis- 10j-10j-7j-7j-7j-7j-6j-6j-6j-6j. Would this work? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

*guides*

I'm in the process of building the same size rod right now. I went with a #16 double foot guide, a single foot #10 and then #6s to a #6 tip. Unfortunately, I'm using a multi-tip line and need to replace the #6s with #8s to accomodate the line connections.
I don't have much experience with flyrods but it casts just fine AFA I can tell.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Guides*

Single foot wire and snake guides are measured in fly guide numbers with size 6 being the largest and size 2/0 being the smallest.

Titaniums with inserts are measured in mm's just like casting or spinning guides. They usually run from size 5.5 up to size 10.

I just built a 9' 6wt and used one size 10 stripping guide and then size 7 Titans all the way to the end. Titan doesn't make a titanium tip top so if you want to go titanium all the way you have to go to Fuji for the tiptop.

There is no need for several graduations in guide size. Get down to the smallest size you're going to use and stay there. If you want to use a size 12 stripping guide, you might use a 12, a ten double foot, then an 8 single foot and then 7's or 6's the rest of the way out. If it's a 5wt, I'd definitely opt for the 6's. If it's a 6wt, use the 6's or maybe 7's if you feel you need a larger guide but it's not necessary to run with several guides of the same size and then drop down in guide size. 

Good luck with your project!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

get LDBSG, they go as small as 4
LDBSG is lowrider single foot, ti/sic and much lower (closer to the blank) compared to any other guide.
TLDBSG 6mm has a height of 7.4mm
TLSG 6mm has a height of 8.5mm


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BTW, mudhole sells the TLSG for $7.50 /guide.
compare it to TLDBSG which i'll be selling you for $6.80 / guide.
TLDBSG is only available in the japanese domestic market.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Go with a size 16 stripper guide, then a 10 stripper, then use a static test to see how the other guides would go on.

I'd probably go 16-10-6-6-5-5-4-4-3-2


----------

